# A1 Form-Solicitors fee



## Newbie (12 Jul 2004)

Hi,

I'm setting up a limited company at the minute and need advice about how much I can expect to pay a solicitor  to sign the A1 form?

It would be great to have a general idea as I'm ringing a few places today.

Thanks,

Newbie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jul 2004)

I am not sure of the names of the forms and I didn't realize that you had to get a solicitor to sign any of them.

When setting up a company it is best to use the company formation services companies.

Brendan


----------



## Michael (12 Jul 2004)

*Company formation*

If it's of any use, I very recently set one up and the total package from my accountant cost £á550 incl. Vat.


----------



## Michael (12 Jul 2004)

*PS*

To the best of my knowledge, I didn't see any documents from a solicitor.


----------



## newbie (12 Jul 2004)

*Thanks*

for your replies!
I'm going with a formations company and the setup will cost 300(incl. VAT) 
I just need to sign the A1 form and return it to them to process everything and it has a section to be signed by a solicitor also - Just as FY.I if anyone else is going this route it should cost no more than 10 euro to get it signed and stamped by a solicitor.
Only found this site a few days ago and I have to say it's great!

Thanks again,

Newbie


----------



## Michael (13 Jul 2004)

*Cost*

"it should cost no more than 10 euro to get it signed and stamped by a solicitor."

Please share the name of the solicitor who charged £á10 for anything!!!!


----------



## Guest (13 Jul 2004)

*Cost*

> Please share the name of the solicitor who charged £á10 for anything!!!!

Can't remember the name but soon after my father died, my mother popped into a solicitor's office in Blanchardstown to get a form signed/stamped because the bank required it for her to access accounts etc. The solicitor said that a fiver would suffice in payment. She hadn't got any money on her and when she returned later he said it was OK and didn't take the money from her. (She hadn't given him a sob story or anything like that by the way).

My own solicitor (Orla Courtney formerly of James Flynn and Co. now in her own practice somewhere I believe - I haven't needed legal work for a long time now so I've lost contact) charged me nothing at all for some advice on a contract of employment matter about 20 years ago.

I'm sure that apart from charging nominal amounts or waiving charges altogether for certain small jobs many solicitors do pro bono work from time to time.

Oh - I'm not a solicitor or associated with the profession in any shape or form just in case you're wondering...


----------



## Newbie (14 Jul 2004)

*Cost*

I got advice from the company formations office and they said that generally you should expect to pay max. 10 euros for the A1 form to be signed. 
She mentioned that it used to be 5 euros for most solicitors to sign particular documents whereby you just have to drop into the office and get it signed but now most charge 10 euros.


----------



## Michael (14 Jul 2004)

*£á10*

Thanks Newbie, that's really interesting and obviously only to me, that there are professional rates in this country at £á10.

Incidentaly I was not referring to pro-bono work which we all do.


----------



## MOB (14 Jul 2004)

*€10 solicitors fee*

The €10 fee referred to in this post is not a fee for legal advice, but is the statutory fee for witnessing an affidavit -  i.e. where the solicitor fulfils the functions of a Commissioner for Oaths.    There is a section of the Form A1 where you are swearing that the statutory requirements for incorporation have been met.  Your affidavit must be witnessed by a Commissioner for Oaths.

All practising solicitors are qualified to attest an affidavit;  in addition, there are some Commissioners who are not solicitors - I don't know how one gets appointed to such a position, but it's a modest little earner for those that do it.


----------



## Guest (14 Jul 2004)

These links might be of interest in relation to ...

... €7/€10 stamp duty payable on lodgment of affidavits with the Circuit/High Courts:



... €5 standard (non statutory, non SD) fee for signing/verifying statements by Commissioners for Oaths:


----------



## MOB (15 Jul 2004)

*commissioner for oaths fees*

the OASIS link is out of date;  the fee for a Commissioner for Oaths increased to €10 a few months ago.   The fee has a statutory basis, but as stated in the OASIS link, some solicitors charge a little less than the statutory charge.


----------



## Guest (15 Jul 2004)

Fair enough MOB - thanks for the clarification.


----------

